# Where are you this weekend ?



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Where are we all this glorious holiday weekend ? We are in sometimes sunny Somerset on a really nice site .


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

at home - keeping off the roads until next Thursday.

Have a great time away :!:


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

Haycraft CC site in Dorset. Went through some gruesome weather getting here (traffic not too bad) but it's been a lovely afternoon


----------



## Quaid238 (Sep 21, 2005)

Apple Tree Park near Stoud for the weekend. With some very good friends


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

I walked over Glastonbury Tor, into the town and back, weather went from sunshine, stinging hail,drizzle and back to evening sun. typical Easter holiday weather really


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

bognormike said:


> at home - keeping off the roads until next Thursday. !:


Same here, anyway there are too many local Easter Egg hunts for 7 year old grand daughter to miss!


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

Back home!

We went up to Suffolk but the two sites we went to were both waterlogged so we were parked up on the 'hard' with not the best of surroundings. The SWMBO went down with a sore throat and chest infection so we called it a day and came home.

Still we had time to look around Sudbury, Lavenham, Clare and Maldon (we went on Wednesday), but he congestion around the Dartford crossing, both ways, was horrendous!

I now have the rest of the weekend to do those little jobs on the 'van that need doing!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

At home. We were intending to go on an Easter C&CC rally but decided that the weather just wasn't good enough. Plenty to do here anyway we are clearing out before going on some very long holidays   

JohnW


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Just had a week at Hillhead Devon in M/H, now at Static in D & G Scotland for 10 days.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

We are going back to the beach at Mellon Udrigle beacause it is beautiful :lol:










We went today and when we got back we were rewarded with a beautiful sunset over Loch Ewe










Regards and have a good one :wink:

Dean


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Having a few days on the boat in Poole.

Rained cats and dogs this morning but sunny in the afternoon.

Peter


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

On the C&CC Club site in Norwich. Here to watch Grandaughter swim in the Easter Meet at the SportsPark. In the Motorhome with the Isle of Man Registration. Had a very good journey from Stoke on Trent last Thursday. No jams. Also doing some geocaching and a rest from the hassles at work.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Me , Cleaning up after eviction of tenent.

Fitting 6 doors at home.
Currently under the influence of a 12 year old singkle malt.
Veery happpy not to be on the roads with all th rest.
The last 3 easter hols it has snowed. or been very wet That we have been away.

I will take Lady p out , providing the wallet stays at home.
Son in laws 27th birthday party tomorrow.
I am taking him and daughter to Assen in June . Moto gp.
Its a surprise until tomorrow. Then they can drop me off at msterdam air[port and bu99er off for two weeks mh.
Dave waffling p


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Easter breaks,,,,,*

Am spending my time at home, in not so sunny Cornwall, nursing my new Titaneum hip joint, having to allow my thirty-something son drive M/H around the block to keep it mobile. Roll on end of May,,
Jack, Cornwall


----------



## Proudsalopian (Apr 10, 2009)

Stuck ar home on drive  Took delivery last Thursday of Brand new Ace Voyager 680FB only to find that they have missed to PDI it and there are numerous bits missing or broken. Well, it was April Fools day so we should have known better. So instead of going away as planned, we are stuck at home trying to sort things out. Now missing our old van, which was set up just how we wanted it, only changed to this new one because it has the fixed bed and we were fed up of making up the bed in the old one every night.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We are in wet Hamble near Southampton at a ccc Easter/ths meet.
Very heavy hail storm in the night, sunny morning but back to rain as normal now. Moving to Swanage area Monday, any suggestions where to stop.
Nick


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

hi all

We are at Brands Hatch for the superbike
racing, hoping for good weather on Monday

Martin aka vanroyce (yes I know sorry, its a caravan)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We are at Anderby Creek on a C&CC rally and guess what its been fine all day  got stuck getting on the field yesterday though :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We are in Cornwall since last Tuesday and doing well avoiding showers. Now at MCC meet at Hendra Park in Newquay and for £6.75 with electric you cant go wrong. just spent a great day out with a bus Rover ticket and ended in Mevagissy which was lovely. It rained of course but we were prepared and thoroughly enjoyed it and guess what.........the sun is out now and expecting two sunny days. What more could we want?
Chris


----------



## rgt (Oct 10, 2007)

Left home last Sunday and drove down to Ferry Meadows in Peterborough, couple of nights there and then over to Seacroft at Cromer, where my old faithful bike decided to give up the ghost for good...trip to Halfords and a dent in the wallet has given us a new steed...then travelled over to the Great Yarmouth C & C site until Tuesday....there ia race meet on Monday which our little boy is very excited about......weather has been amazingly dry considering all the bad reports.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

nickkdx said:


> We are in wet Hamble near Southampton at a ccc Easter/ths meet.
> Very heavy hail storm in the night, sunny morning but back to rain as normal now. Moving to Swanage area Monday, any suggestions where to stop.
> Nick


Hi Nick,

We have been to this place before and enjoyed it 
Tom's Field

Pub just up the road and some nice walks on your doorstep. Pilgrims way and south west coastal path.

Also Dancing Ledge is worth a look!

Regards

Dean :wink:


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

At the CC Edinburgh weather quite good rain in the early morning and at night but nice through the day and hardly any wind.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

In Canterbury. Well more accurately a campground in Hanmer Springs, Canterbury, New Zealand. Three days so far of 26C and warm breezes. Had a bit of a sunset the other night....


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

hi we are at morton ccc dorset on the train to pool in the morning.
peter put the coffee on at midday : ) we know which one is yours :lol: :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

In Oz looking out of our Motel window at the rain!, we came here for the sun? People tell me it wonderful, the end of an eight year drought. 

Not a Happy Wobby


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Pixley End Nr Ledbury,

Very stuck in the RV but will get pulled out tomorrow. Every vehicle has been pulled on or off by a Nissan Terrano!

Taking classic Mini to Malvern show today to have the leather seats fitted. Should be dry so I can get the roof down.

Chris


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

We are in Somerset also but our dog has hurt her paw and is unable to walk properly so we are grounded, just have to spend more time on Motorhome Forum (pity LOL).


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We are in Greece for the Easter celebrations, North of Kerkyra, Acharavi. Fantastic weekend, Brilliant weather.
:lol:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

In my office in Moscow, hiding as the company have increased the security level to RED due to continued bombings in Russia. Keeping my head down and counting the days until I'm back in the Motorhome.

Stewart


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

stewartwebr said:


> In my office in Moscow, hiding as the company have increased the security level to RED due to continued bombings in Russia. Keeping my head down and counting the days until I'm back in the Motorhome.
> 
> Stewart


Ooooooh Stewart hope you are ok!! But what on earth are you doing in Moscow? Thought you stayed in Sunny Scotland??????


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We're in France, the Dordogne to be precise.
Chateau le Verdoyer near Nontron.

Just been sitting in the sun on the deck of our mobile home watching MOH doing some gardenning.
Don't know the temperature but it's warm enough for us not to need even a cardigan.

Hope it's like this for the next month. We're here 'till May.


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
been to bunree fort willam nice place came home sunday, son not well (just flu) lots of waving not sure if one of them was having some kind of fit or just pleased to be let out


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > In my office in Moscow, hiding as the company have increased the security level to RED due to continued bombings in Russia. Keeping my head down and counting the days until I'm back in the Motorhome.
> ...


Live in Edinburgh but work in Moscow....obviously not on a daily basis :lol:

I work 28 days in Moscow then have 50 glorious days off to enjoy my motorhome, then back to the grind of 28 days back.

People are really nervous here at the moment. It get frightening when you see a tank on the street on your way to work 8O

Thanks for your concern

Stewart


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

conkers,
no its not swearin. 
lovely well kept site near ashby_de_la_zouchof castle abbey.
by the sea fame.
and who has just arrived in the fiver?
are you one of us,although i am a tugger,i read the posts on mf sites.
roy


----------

